# My little flock!



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Quarantine is over! (thank God! The calling to each other room to room was driving us distracted!)
The budgies met at the weekend and all is going well. I’m so so glad I got the boys! Gogo is a different budgie! Full of life and adventure! She’s clearly delighted to have budgie pals again. She’s a little stand offish if they get too close but wants them to be nearish at all times. They are already in and out of each other’s cages and playing with each other’s toys. I’m keeping an eye on any jealousy developing. I’m not rushing to house them together. I would have loved 4 but with Gogo being that much older I’d have been left with three in the end. My breeder (award winning!) recommended boys as Gogo is “past it” and unlikely to cause friction.
Here is my happy little flock:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So glad things have worked out well and everyone is happy, please keep us updated on any further developments.


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

There is no happier sound than the flapping of three pairs of tiny wings 🥰


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear they are doing well. You have a lovely little flock!.*


----------

